# Honey Glow Farm, Owen,Wi.



## bigeddie (Feb 19, 2008)

After several years of dealing with John and Sheri I simply have to say they are a real pleasure to deal with. Great communication,great packages and nucs as well as other products and most of all they are great people who care about their customers and their bees.
Thanks John and Sheri for being the best supplier I have ever dealt with in the bee business.
:thumbsup:


Eddie


----------



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

+1 on that!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

:thumbsup: Yep they beezs good people to deal with :thumbsup:


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

The packages they brought in from CA(Oliveraz) are great so far. 100 out of 101 packages have queens laying great patterns. Great people to deal with. Thanks for supplying a great product to someone that should have been supplying his own.


----------



## Da Yooper (Apr 13, 2004)

Just put our 3 nucs from John and Sheri into their new homes. Three fat marked queens and bees upon bees. Great communication during ordering process and while setting up pick up time. They were also wonderful in person spending time with me during a very busy time of the year for them. Highly recommend them.
Fred


----------



## Mabe (Mar 22, 2005)

John and Sheri rock! Their nukes are always incredible. As is their service.

Mabe

Here's a link to a previous comment...
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=213920&highlight=mabe


----------



## beepal (Jan 5, 2004)

Best service in wisconsin


----------



## khaas15 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bought a hive from them in April and it produced 103 pounds of honey this summer! Plan on buying another next spring.


----------



## bigeddie (Feb 19, 2008)

John & Sheri, can you feel the love? Your the best :thumbsup:

Eddie


----------



## Wisnewbee (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm just getting into beekeeping this year. John and Sheri are angels. I've visited their farm twice so far this year. Sheri has taken the time to talk to me for a couple hours each time. John spent almost an hour talking to me the last time. I've purchased all my equipment from them. We're starting with single colonies this year since it was too late for a package of bees. Can't say enough good things about John and Sheri, and Honey Glow Farms. 

Bill


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

I dont know what I would do without them! They have all the essentials 90 +% of the time, fare prices, great attitudes....... 

Just call to make sure they have what you need in stock and let them know your coming. A fantastic bunch, John, Sheri, and staff.


----------



## Buzzsaw2012 (Feb 1, 2012)

Being a soon to be bee keeper ,I decided to try "Honey Glow Farm" and see how their supplies and service rated.

I originally made phone calls and spoke to 2 different ladies and was content how they treated me .
Since then I have stopped over to their store twice to ask questions and purchase at least some of my equipment from them.
Yesterday I got to talk to John and I have to say I am very appreciative to say the least !
He answered every single question I had with a attitude like I had been a long time friend, always pleasant and very knowledgeable.
AND I never got that "you idiot look" this is the only way to do it look !
I did not order any bees from them yet , but mostly because I'm trying to decide pkg or nuc.

If you need supplies and are going across Wisconsin on hwy 29 , I would suggest giving them a call .
What I found was fair prices for quality items , items in stock , friendly people with a lot of knowledge .
How can you beat that ?


----------



## northbee (Apr 16, 2009)

I totally agree with everything that all of you have said. I ordered two booster packages last spring that they shook from their own hives. I arrive pretty late to find them waiting with pop and coffee and spent a good long while talking bees. I will definitely purchase from them again as need dictates.


----------

